# Rolle oder Freund werben



## Laidback (4. Januar 2014)

Hallo, ich biete hier Rollen der Auferstehung oder wirb einen Freund an

Server: Onyxia (PvP)
Fraktion: Horde

Falls ihr intresse habt schreibt mir ne PM

Gruß Laidback


----------

